# Διά του λόγου το ασφαλές ή διά του λόγου το αληθές;



## someone (Jan 28, 2017)

Καλησπέρα, συνφορουμίτες! Καθώς περιηγούμουν στο διαδίκτυο, έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα site που είχε μια λίστα με διάφορα συνηθισμένα λάθη που κάνουμε, όταν χρησιμοποιούμε την γλώσσα και δίπλα ανέφερε τα σωστά. Και κάπου εκεί έλεγε ότι το «διά του λόγου το αληθές» είναι λάθος, ενώ το σωστό είναι «διά του λόγου το ασφαλές».

Έτσι είναι; Εγώ ήξερα ότι σωστό είναι το «διά του λόγου το αληθές». Κάπου αλλού διάβασα ότι σωστά είναι και τα δύο. Τι λέτε εσείς; 

Ορίστε και άλλα δύο sites, τα οποία κάνουν αναφορά επ' αυτού. Επειδή έχουν πολλά, πατήστε Ctrl + F και γράψτε μια λέξη της παραπάνω έκφρασης, π.χ αληθές, και θα σας πάει κατευθείαν σ' αυτό. 

http://www.gnomikologikon.gr/greek-lamguage-errata.html
http://www.thessalonikiartsandcultu...xaizouses-kai-oxi-mono-ekfraseis#.WIyyDBuLTcs


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2017)

...
Αυτό το κείμενο για τα λάθη και τα δήθεν λάθη που έχει το gnomikologikon —όχι από τους πιο αξιόπιστους ιστότοπους, ούτε καν για την πατρότητα των γνωμικών στα οποία υποτίθεται ότι ειδικεύεται, γιατί αποδίδει πολλές ρήσεις σε διάφορους χωρίς καμία πηγή που να το επιβεβαιώνει, πόσο μάλλον για τη γλώσσα γενικά— κυκλοφορεί με κοπιπάστες σε πολλά μέρη, αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά, ενδεικτικά, η φράση «διά του λόγου το ασφαλές» συγκεντρώνει μόνο 84 γκουγκλικά ευρήματα (τα περισσότερα από αυτά προέρχονται από επαναλήψεις αυτού του αφορισμού), ενώ η φράση «διά του λόγου το αληθές» συγκεντρώνει τριπλάσια γκουγκλικά ευρήματα, 264 τον αριθμό, από πραγματικούς χρήστες σε κανονική χρήση, στη ροή του γραπτού λόγου. Δεν θα βάλουμε υπέρτατο κριτή το Google, βέβαια, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε, usus norma loquendi.

Για του λόγου μου το αληθές, παρότι δεν είναι και πολύ ασφαλές το Google: «διά του λόγου το αληθές» ενώ «διά του λόγου το ασφαλές».

Άλλωστε, δεν ξέρω σε ποια ιερή πέτρα είναι χαραγμένη η φράση «διά του λόγου το ασφαλές», αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι χαραγμένη σε κάποια ιερή πέτρα και όχι μόνο στα ξερά κεφάλια όσων επινοούν τέτοιους μπούσουλες, ούτε ποια ιερή επιταγή μάς απαγορεύει να πλάθουμε νέες φράσεις κατά το δοκούν, όπου, όποτε και όπως μας χρειαστεί, ακόμα κι αν ήταν κάποτε χαραγμένη κάπου μια παρόμοια. Γιατί η αρτηριοσκλήρωση βλάπτει και τη γλώσσα, εκτός από το μυαλό και το σώμα.

Όσο για λόγου μου, αληθές και ασφαλές δεν είναι το ίδιο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2017)

Το ΛΚΝ καταγράφει την έκφρ. "διά του λόγου το αληθές", στο λήμμα "αληθής", όχι την "---- ασφαλές"
Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει και τα δύο στο λ. λόγος, σαν να είναι συνώνυμα δηλ. λέει "διά του λόγου το αληθές/ασφαλές"
Το ίδιο και το ΧΛ (Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας) στο λ. αληθής, πάλι τα θεωρεί συνώνυμα.

Συμπέρασμα: τα Λαθολόγια που λες δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2017)

sarant said:


> Το ΛΚΝ καταγράφει την έκφρ. "διά του λόγου το αληθές", στο λήμμα "αληθής", όχι την "---- ασφαλές"
> ...



Ακριβώς: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq="αληθής+-ής+-ές"&dq=

Και αφού την έχει και το ΛΚΝ, που βασίστηκε σε καλό σώμα κειμένων, στην πραγματική χρήση, να πάνε να κουρεύονται οι λαθολόγοι και λοιποί αυθαιρετολόγοι. Τ' αφτιά τους μόνο να προσέχουν, μην τους τα κλαρίσει κανείς που ξέρει καλύτερα.

«Του λόγου μου το αληθές, όταν διαβάζεις αυτές τις γραμμές
Θα 'ναι να 'χω πετάξει
Στις αράδες μου μπλέκονται αγριοφράουλες και βατομουριές
χιλιόμετρα που πέφτουν απάνω μου δεν μ' αφήνουν να προχωρήσω...»

Κατερίνα Γώγου, Ποιήματα 1978-2002


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Άλλωστε, δεν ξέρω σε ποια ιερή πέτρα είναι χαραγμένη η φράση «διά του λόγου το ασφαλές», αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι χαραγμένη σε κάποια ιερή πέτρα και όχι μόνο στα ξερά κεφάλια όσων επινοούν τέτοιους μπούσουλες.




Στο απολυτίκιο των Θεοφανείων, μάλλον:







_Και το Πνεύμα εν είδει περιστεράς, εβεβαίου του λόγου το ασφαλές._


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2017)

Όπως λέει κι ο άι-Βασίλης:

Συνίστησι δὲ τοῦ λόγου τὸ ἀληθὲς ἡ πεῖρα τῶν γινομένων. 
https://books.google.gr/books?id=tvBMAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA41#v=onepage&q&f=false

Έχει κι άλλα τέτοια στην παλαιότερη γραμματεία, εκτός από τα πιο πρόσφατα που βρίσκουμε εδώ:
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&q="του+λόγου+το+αληθές"


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Στο απολυτίκιο των Θεοφανείων, μάλλον:
> ...
> _Και το Πνεύμα εν είδει περιστεράς, εβεβαίου του λόγου το ασφαλές._



Καλή υπομονή σε όποιον το σκαλίσει όλο σε πέτρα, και μάλιστα ιερή. 

Άλλωστε, η πλήρης φράση που αφορίζεται περιλαμβάνει και το _διά_ (και όχι το ρήμα _βεβαιώ), _και ιερή και μισερή μάλλον δεν κάνουν καλή παρέα. Ο διά-ολος είναι όλος στις λεπτομέρειες.

Επομένως, πάμε στην ταμπακιέρα επιταγή:




daeman said:


> ... ούτε ποια ιερή επιταγή μάς απαγορεύει να πλάθουμε νέες φράσεις κατά το δοκούν, όπου, όποτε και όπως μας χρειαστεί, ακόμα κι αν ήταν κάποτε χαραγμένη κάπου μια παρόμοια.


Άρα, αν είναι αυτή η λογική των λαθολόγων, δεν πρέπει επίσης να λέμε «σαν την (αθώα) περιστερά, αλλά μόνο «εν είδει περιστεράς». Watch the birdie.


----------

